# NeverEndingWonder Halloween Radio Empire - 2011



## neverendingwonder2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I was trying to come up with something new for this year's extravaganza, and I came up with the idea of "news items."

My live broadcast marathon will be three days long this year, and as part of my talk breaks, I'd like to have "news coverage" of horror events to read. What I'm talking about is events from popular horror fiction and movies, presented as news. Things like:

"Last night passers by at the Museum of Antiquities reported they saw a man completely wrapped in bandages carrying an unconscious young woman. Investigators are trying to locate the couple."

That one's pretty lame, but you get the idea. I'm looking for short, concise news items based on the recognizable classics. The works of Poe, Lovecraft, King... movies like Frankenstein, Wolfman, Dracula, Nightmare on Elm street, Halloween, Friday the 13th, Hellraiser, etc.

Imagine the events from your favorite horror story or movie were being reported on the news. That's what I'm looking for!

I don't care if you think you're a writer or not- give it a try! There's no payment for your effort, but I will make a page on my website for all the contributors, with a link to a website, if you so wish. I'm not looking for recordings- just the script- between one to six lines long.

Sound like fun? I think it does! Don't post them here, send them to my email

[email protected]

Write as many as you want! Thanks for your help!


----------

